# worlds oldest dog turns 26



## Nizmo

World's oldest dog turns 26
Max, the world's oldest dog, has celebrated his 26th birthday.

Published: 7:00AM BST 10 Aug 2009
World's oldest dog turns 26
Max, who is greying, has a veterinary birth certificate to prove his age and is awaiting official confirmation from Guinness World Records

In dog years the terrier-cross is 182, the equivalent of being born in 1827.

He lives in Louisiana in the United States of America.

"I never spoiled Max," said his owner Janelle Derouen.

"I've never fed him anything but Kiddles and Bits [brand of dog food] and a few treats like those beefy doggy bones.

"We don't give him any food from our table," added Janelle, 49, who lives with her husband Billy, also 49, in New Iberia.

Max, who is greying, has a veterinary birth certificate to prove his age and is awaiting official confirmation from Guinness World Records.

Janelle and Billy bought Max from a local sugar cane farmer in 1983.

"He was the only one in the litter that was brown and I liked the colour so I took him home," said Janelle.

Max has been visiting the same vet since birth at the Robichaux Veterinary Clinic in New Iberia. An 80s puppy Max's birth was formally logged in 1983.

Until recently it was believed that Chanel, a geriatric Daschund-cross from New York was the oldest dog alive but Chanel, who turned 21 in May, is a full five years junior to Max.

Chanel is riddled with health problems, struggling desperately to see, walk and hear.

But Max is still in fine health and only suffers from mild arthritis and some cataracts. His secret, says Janelle, is not worrying about anything at all.

"He's a very, very laid back dog," said Janelle.

"He likes to lie down, relax, nap, sleep a lot and keep life simple. He'll play with the kids for a bit but if they bother him too long he'll wander off.

"He doesn't have any fancy toys, just a bit of rope and a regular squeaky ball."

Janelle and Billy held a special birthday party for Max on Sunday.

"We spoiled him just a little bit that once," said Janelle.

World's oldest dog turns 26
Max, the world's oldest dog, has celebrated his 26th birthday.

Published: 7:00AM BST 10 Aug 2009
World's oldest dog turns 26
Max, who is greying, has a veterinary birth certificate to prove his age and is awaiting official confirmation from Guinness World Records

In dog years the terrier-cross is 182, the equivalent of being born in 1827.

He lives in Louisiana in the United States of America.

"I never spoiled Max," said his owner Janelle Derouen.

"I've never fed him anything but Kiddles and Bits [brand of dog food] and a few treats like those beefy doggy bones.

"We don't give him any food from our table," added Janelle, 49, who lives with her husband Billy, also 49, in New Iberia.

Max, who is greying, has a veterinary birth certificate to prove his age and is awaiting official confirmation from Guinness World Records.

Janelle and Billy bought Max from a local sugar cane farmer in 1983.

"He was the only one in the litter that was brown and I liked the colour so I took him home," said Janelle.

Max has been visiting the same vet since birth at the Robichaux Veterinary Clinic in New Iberia. An 80s puppy Max's birth was formally logged in 1983.

Until recently it was believed that Chanel, a geriatric Daschund-cross from New York was the oldest dog alive but Chanel, who turned 21 in May, is a full five years junior to Max.

Chanel is riddled with health problems, struggling desperately to see, walk and hear.

But Max is still in fine health and only suffers from mild arthritis and some cataracts. His secret, says Janelle, is not worrying about anything at all.

"He's a very, very laid back dog," said Janelle.

"He likes to lie down, relax, nap, sleep a lot and keep life simple. He'll play with the kids for a bit but if they bother him too long he'll wander off.

"He doesn't have any fancy toys, just a bit of rope and a regular squeaky ball."

Janelle and Billy held a special birthday party for Max on Sunday.

"We spoiled him just a little bit that once," said Janelle.


----------



## tonios

Holy craps! that's like 200 yrs in human...God Bless him!


----------



## Nizmo

tonios said:


> Holy craps! that's like 200 yrs in human...God Bless him!


183 to be exact


----------



## OUTLAW

:clap:WOW! Now that's old. But truly I wonder what really contributed to Max's longevity.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

183.... wow.. that's all I have to say bout that one!


----------



## Trapboi103

Dang!!! That boy has some good ole' longevity in his blood!!


----------



## MISSAPBT

hehe cool!!
My boss's dog is 20  hes so cute


----------



## Marty

Thought I'd share the link since I didn't see it 

World's oldest dog turns 26 - Telegraph


----------



## meganc66

oh my gosh he doesn't even look that old! that's so cool! awww he's cute!


----------



## 9361

Dang thats an old dog! Struggling to walk, see and hear? That's sad. How is the dog still living a happy life?


----------



## Denise McKay

Nizmo said:


> World's oldest dog turns 26
> Max, the world's oldest dog, has celebrated his 26th birthday.
> 
> Published: 7:00AM BST 10 Aug 2009
> World's oldest dog turns 26
> Max, who is greying, has a veterinary birth certificate to prove his age and is awaiting official confirmation from Guinness World Records
> 
> In dog years the terrier-cross is 182, the equivalent of being born in 1827.
> 
> He lives in Louisiana in the United States of America.
> 
> "I never spoiled Max," said his owner Janelle Derouen.
> 
> "I've never fed him anything but Kiddles and Bits [brand of dog food] and a few treats like those beefy doggy bones.
> 
> "We don't give him any food from our table," added Janelle, 49, who lives with her husband Billy, also 49, in New Iberia.
> 
> Max, who is greying, has a veterinary birth certificate to prove his age and is awaiting official confirmation from Guinness World Records.
> 
> Janelle and Billy bought Max from a local sugar cane farmer in 1983.
> 
> "He was the only one in the litter that was brown and I liked the colour so I took him home," said Janelle.
> 
> Max has been visiting the same vet since birth at the Robichaux Veterinary Clinic in New Iberia. An 80s puppy Max's birth was formally logged in 1983.
> 
> Until recently it was believed that Chanel, a geriatric Daschund-cross from New York was the oldest dog alive but Chanel, who turned 21 in May, is a full five years junior to Max.
> 
> Chanel is riddled with health problems, struggling desperately to see, walk and hear.
> 
> But Max is still in fine health and only suffers from mild arthritis and some cataracts. His secret, says Janelle, is not worrying about anything at all.
> 
> "He's a very, very laid back dog," said Janelle.
> 
> "He likes to lie down, relax, nap, sleep a lot and keep life simple. He'll play with the kids for a bit but if they bother him too long he'll wander off.
> 
> "He doesn't have any fancy toys, just a bit of rope and a regular squeaky ball."
> 
> Janelle and Billy held a special birthday party for Max on Sunday.
> 
> "We spoiled him just a little bit that once," said Janelle.
> 
> World's oldest dog turns 26
> Max, the world's oldest dog, has celebrated his 26th birthday.
> 
> Published: 7:00AM BST 10 Aug 2009
> World's oldest dog turns 26
> Max, who is greying, has a veterinary birth certificate to prove his age and is awaiting official confirmation from Guinness World Records
> 
> In dog years the terrier-cross is 182, the equivalent of being born in 1827.
> 
> He lives in Louisiana in the United States of America.
> 
> "I never spoiled Max," said his owner Janelle Derouen.
> 
> "I've never fed him anything but Kiddles and Bits [brand of dog food] and a few treats like those beefy doggy bones.
> 
> "We don't give him any food from our table," added Janelle, 49, who lives with her husband Billy, also 49, in New Iberia.
> 
> Max, who is greying, has a veterinary birth certificate to prove his age and is awaiting official confirmation from Guinness World Records.
> 
> Janelle and Billy bought Max from a local sugar cane farmer in 1983.
> 
> "He was the only one in the litter that was brown and I liked the colour so I took him home," said Janelle.
> 
> Max has been visiting the same vet since birth at the Robichaux Veterinary Clinic in New Iberia. An 80s puppy Max's birth was formally logged in 1983.
> 
> Until recently it was believed that Chanel, a geriatric Daschund-cross from New York was the oldest dog alive but Chanel, who turned 21 in May, is a full five years junior to Max.
> 
> Chanel is riddled with health problems, struggling desperately to see, walk and hear.
> 
> But Max is still in fine health and only suffers from mild arthritis and some cataracts. His secret, says Janelle, is not worrying about anything at all.
> 
> "He's a very, very laid back dog," said Janelle.
> 
> "He likes to lie down, relax, nap, sleep a lot and keep life simple. He'll play with the kids for a bit but if they bother him too long he'll wander off.
> 
> "He doesn't have any fancy toys, just a bit of rope and a regular squeaky ball."
> 
> Janelle and Billy held a special birthday party for Max on Sunday.
> 
> "We spoiled him just a little bit that once," said Janelle.


My pitbull is almost 22 years old


----------



## jttar

Denise McKay said:


> My pitbull is almost 22 years old


That has to be a tribute to how well it was taken care of. Welcome to Go Pitbull Denise McKay!

Joe


----------

